# اللهجة المصرية : بعد سنة مش قبل سنة



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يقول شاعرنا الكبير مرسي جميل عزيز في رائعته ألف ليلة وليلة

يا حبيبي يلا نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوة بألف ليلة وليلة

ما معنى قوله ( بعد سنة مش قبل سنة ) وشكرا لكم


----------



## cherine

ما رأيك أنت؟ ما هي الكلمة التي لم تستطع فهمها؟ فالسطر كله، باستثناء أداة النفي (مش) كله كلمات مستخدمة في العامية بنفس معناها في الفصحى.


----------



## A doctor

نعم يا اختي الكريمة 

فأنا ما اريد فهمه هو قول ( بعد سنة مش قبل سنة ) فقط


----------



## cherine

عفوًا سيدي الفاضل، فأنا لا أعرف كيف أشرح جملة بسيطة بأبسط منها: بعد سنة، لا قبل سنة. هل هذا أوضح؟


----------



## akhooha

الشاعر يريد أن يعيش في "عيون الليل" مع حبيبته ويريد أن هذه ليلة الحب تستمر لمدة سنة كاملة.  وبسبب ذلك يقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة​


----------



## A doctor

ولكنه قال بعد ذلك ( مش قبل سنة ) هنا انا لم افهم

بعد سنة مفهومة وواضحة كل الوضوح


----------



## A doctor

هو يقول للشمس لا تأتي قبل سنة

كيف ذلك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Bakr

أي إنسان يمكنه أن يقول لآخر "أن لا يأتي قبل وقت معين ويمكنه أن يأتي بعد مرور ذلك الوقت"ـ
كذلك الشاعر لا يريد أن تأتي الشمس إلا بعد مرور سنة وليس قبل مرور سنة، لأنه يفضل أن يعيش الليل مع الحبيب
ملاحظة: حين يقول الشاعر "الشمس" فهو يعني النهار بالمقارنة مع الليل، أليس كذلك؟


----------



## Arabic Guru

الشاعر يطلب من الشمس الّا تأتي قبل انقضاء الوقت الذي حدّده لها وهو عام كامل
لذلك لا تأتِ أيتها الشمس بعد مئة يوم/مئتي يوم مثلاً
لأنني أريد أن أستمتع بليالي الحب تحت ضوء القمر، ولا نريد تعكير صفو عشقنا

هل زال الغموض يا عمرو؟


----------



## A doctor

هههههه يا لغبائي اللامحدود

فهمت بعد صعوبة ، كل الشكر لكم اخوتي


----------



## Arabic Guru

غير المحدود


----------

